# Help, NCE USB interface using MAC and JMRI



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I just purchased an NCE USB interface so I can use JMRI to work with my NCE Power cab. I followed the installation instructions but when I start JMRI it says no port recognized. I went to the NCE web page and downloaded the drivers for MAC for the USB interface rebooted but I still get the same error message. I have not idea how to configure a port in MAC OS 10.6.6. Please help.
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

on the mac you need to go into the system settings and enable one of the com ports, after that the driver's should find the port and then JMRI will be happy. I dont own my MAC any more so I cant give you a step by step on the proceedure but I remember that is what needs to be done.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestion Massey but I just can't figure out how to get to the system settings. There has to be someone on here that knows how to do this on a MAC.
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The settings are in the system preferences or system properties. Once you are in there there will be a few tabs and links that you will have to explore to find what you need. Like I said I cant walk you through it with out my MAC and I sold it. 

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Well after reinstall of JMRI the virtual serial port is now recognized. I was up till 2am messing with the settings. I am getting really frustrated. I bought a Digitrax PR3 to download new sound projects and it goes through the whole process but the same default sounds are on the sound board. I also got an NCE USB interface and JMRI recognizes the virtual COM port but I can't figure out how to run my trains from my computer. I'm not sure if my settings are wrong or if I just don't understand how to use JMRI. Please help if you can.
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

To run the trains with JMRI you need to first tell JMRI which port the computer is using to interface. Once that is done then you have to use Decoder Pro and set up a throttle, after you do that the trottle you set up will control a train. If the Throttle function is greyed out then you are not connected to the DCC unit.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

JMRI.....not a very intuitive program. Slow learning curve so far but the price is right. I will stick with it till i get it figured out. I can see why many people would just give up. It would be helpful if there was a local club the help me but no such luck.
-Art


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

indeed it is quite complex. but running trains is the easiest part actually, just wait till you going to try and build a panel. read, read, read, try, try , try. but once you get familiar with their approach you will realize the power behind it  

you know what, if you want i can try to do a short familiarization session with you remotely. call skype and share your screen via team-viewer software (free). will have to be around 10PM central time


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

tankist said:


> indeed it is quite complex. but running trains is the easiest part actually, just wait till you going to try and build a panel. read, read, read, try, try , try. but once you get familiar with their approach you will realize the power behind it
> 
> you know what, if you want i can try to do a short familiarization session with you remotely. call skype and share your screen via team-viewer software (free). will have to be around 10PM central time


Since I am at work and no USB connection to the layout I was playing around with panel pro. My layout is very simple, 12x12' shelf layout with inner and outer loop and 4 turnouts to cross from inner to outer loop and back. 3 hours so far but I finished my simple panel What a PIA. Not sure how useful the panel will be since I have no DCC switch machine hardware. So I got an ugly panel that resembles my layout now what the heck can I do with it?

And Syype sounds like a good idea. Never used it before. Thanks Anton.
-Art


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the panel can be at the least a way to reference stuff. you can start experimenting with virtual devises (decoders, detectors , etc) and add physical hardware later on when you know what you want.

well, i'm at work as well and i don't think coworkers will understand me discussing MRR over the phone, lol. hence it will have to wait till home (10PM). i don't insist on skype, it can be even over ordinary phone but it will be much comfortable for you to have a headset on trather then hold the "horn" (i use google so i don't care either way ). your choice.
PM me a number to reach you


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Massey said:


> To run the trains with JMRI you need to first tell JMRI which port the computer is using to interface. Once that is done then you have to use Decoder Pro and set up a throttle, after you do that the trottle you set up will control a train. If the Throttle function is greyed out then you are not connected to the DCC unit.
> 
> Massey


 Ok Massey,
I set up a throttle and can get it to go forward or backward but the "function panel" is blank. What am I missing. With no function panel I can't control the lights or the horn or bell. Using trial and mostly error. Once again JMRI is not very intuitive.
-Art


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Reading along. I want to eventually use this but I'm not close to that point. I know there is another program that has to be purchased but I'm hoping this free one isn't too hard to learn.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

No Xrunner nothing need additional program needs to be purchased. You will need to buy a usb interface either an NCE usb interface or a digitrax PR3 for digitrax will do. I ordered a cheap android 7" tablet so I can run withrottle as a wireless throttle but I was supposed to come in the mail today guess I gotta wait till tomorrow. 
-Art


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> No Xrunner nothing need additional program needs to be purchased.


I wasn't clear - I mean there is a software package that you can buy that will control model railroads called TrainPlayer -

http://www.trainplayer.com/

EDIT: That's not the one I meant to post. I'll look for it. MISTAKE!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you probably meant traincontroller has similar to JMRI functionalities, but much more refined UI and support. well, it is a commercial product (and not a cheap one) and it should justify the cost.

so as always you can choose to study and make the effort yourself, or pay and have it done for you.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea Tankist, that's the one - thanks. I do want to use JMRI though and I'm going to figure it out when I get to that point.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

JMRI usually has the F keys to control the functions. There is to my knowlege no other software that does a better job. There is a Yahoo support group for JMRI that may better be able to help you with the MAC interface. Also see if there is a setting that has simple throttles or advanced throttles. I know I can make a simple throttle on the PC version but I have yet to make one. 

As for train player that is just a digital model railroad program. It will allow you to take virtual trains out on many different layouts. I have never heard of it running actual railroads. I could be wrong here, I have used the free trial and never seen the ability to control real roads.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Massey,
JMRI in windows and Mac are the same thing. Both run in JAVA. Here is what i get when I open a new throttle.









As soon as i select my loco the function panel goes blank like this:









I have tried everything I can think of to try and am dumbfounded. The throttle runs the train fine just no function panel.
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

They both look like MAC throttles to me are you running a windows emulator on your MAC? 

I see what you mean about the function panel. I cant see why it would not work unless it is a bug in the system. Have you tried using another version of JMRI? Also are you running Leapord, Snow Leapord or Lion?

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

NVM I see that the pics are a before and after. What kind of decoder is in the loco? A 4 function should at least have light settings but a 2 function would not. Can you read the decoder's settings in Decoder Pro and find out what JMRI sees this decoder as?

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok I'll try to answer the best I can. First off I am running Snow Leopard version 10.6.6. I am running the latest version of JMRI for the MAC but I forget what version that is. I am not running a windows emulator. I can't check to see what decoder pro see's at this time but will check when I get home from work. The decoder is a new Digitrax SDH164D so it has plenty of functions. All the functions work properly from my NCE power cab controller (horn, bell, lights etc...) but nothing from the JMRI side. Oh I just remembered, if I right click on the function panel nothing happens. 
-Art


----------

